# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Πρόκειται για υβρίδια?

## demis

στο πετ σοπ εδω και καιρο εχω δει αυτα τα λοβ και μου αρεσαν και τα εχω δει και στο youtube αλλα δεν ξερω νομιζω πως ειναι υβριδια σας παρακαλω απαντηστε οποιος ξερει....  να και μια φωτο!!!!

----------


## demis

αυτα πυ ειναι πισω πσιω στα καγκελα λεω

----------


## demis

μαλλον ζηταω παρα πολλα γι αυτο και δνε μου απαντατε τωρα τελευταια μπορει να σας εχω δωσει λαθος εντυπωση επειδη ρωταω συνεχεια.. απλα θελω να μαθω γι αυτο ρωατω συνεχεια

----------


## Φάμπιο

Ναι ειναι υβριδια..  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θέμη είναι υβρίδια.Το  Peachface είναι ενδιάμεσο μεταξύ των Αβυσσινιακού και Μαδαγασκάρης.
Θέμη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα παίρνεις απαντήσεις επειδή ρωτάς πολλά και καλά κάνεις.Θα πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή και κάποιο μέλος θα σου απαντήσει.Εγώ σήμερα επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπήκα και πολύ στο φόρουμ είχα να διαβάσω πολλά ποστ και με τη σειρά απαντούσα όπου μπορούσα και ήξερα, έτσι ήρθε και η σειρά σου.Δεν σε μαλώνω απλά να ξέρεις πως έχει η ιστορία και μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου.Μόνο όταν ρωτάμε μαθαίνουμε και καλά κάνεις.Οκ ;

----------


## demis

ενταξει η αληθεια ειναι πως μπορειτε να απταντε οποτε και αμα θελετε απλα νομιζα πως ειμαι κουραστικος γι αυτο και μιλισα ετσι πραγματικα συγνωμη αν σας πειραξα και ευχαριστω που μου ειπατε πως εινα ιυβριδια γιατι ειχα σκοπο να αγορασω πραγματικα αυτο το πετ σοπ που εμπιστευωμουν παντα εχει πεσει στα ματια μου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν με πείραξες καθόλου και μην ζητάς συγνώμη εντάξει; και το σταματάμε εδώ το off topic.Να ρωτάς ότι θες και όποτε θες φίλε μου.  ::

----------


## demis

εσεις αν ησασταν στη θεση μου θα αγοραζατε ενα τετειο πουλακι?? εγω απο σπιτι θα επαιρνα αλλα απο πετ σοπ μαλλον οχι δεν θελω να επιβραδευω τετεια πραγματα αλλα μου αρεσαν και αυτα τα πουλακια!!

----------


## alexandr0s

Εγώ πάντως αν δέν είχα σκοπό να τα ζευγαρώσω, θα τα έπαιρνα τα πίσω και ας είναι υβρίδια..είναι πανέμορφα.
Και έχω διαβάσει οτι και τα υβρίδια δέν είναι 100% στείρα, απλά τα αυγά τους είναι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό άσπορα..δηλαδή βγάζουν και μικρά, απλά δέν είναι "καθαρή" η ράτσα τους..
Είτε είναι υβρίδια είτε όχι, ψυχούλες είναι όλα..οπότε καλύτερα σε σπίτι παρά στη βιτρίνα του pet-shop

----------


## vicky_ath

Συμφωνω με τον Αλεξανδρο!!Δεν σκοπευουν ολοι να αποκτησουν μωρα κ αυτα τα υβριδια εμενα μου φαινονται παρα πολυ ομορφα!  ::

----------


## demis

για ακομη μια φορα θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσω πως δεν ενδιαφερομαι για ζευγαρωμα  ετσι  κι αλιως δεν προκειτε να παρω 2 ο,τι πουλι και να παρω 2 πουλια θελουν πιο πολυ χορο και χρονο οσα εχω καλυτερα να τα δινω σε ενα που μου περισεβουν κι ολας παρα σε 2 που δεν μου φτανει αυτα που εχω αλωστε εγω πιστευω πως ολα ειναι αδερφια τα συγκεκριμενα!!

----------


## Φάμπιο

> αυτα που ειναι πισω πισω με το σκουρο κοκκινο ειναι υβριδια....και καλα θα κανεις να μην τα παρεις γιατι ειναι στειρα....τα 2 μπροστα ειναι κανονικα peach face.....ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΣΤΑ lOVEBIRDS ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ......ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΦΥΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΨΗ...ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΩ..Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ DNA.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΙ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΦΥΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ....ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΕΤ ΣΟΠΑΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ...ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΤΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΦΥΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ..ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ






Πραγματικα πολυ ασχημο ποστ!  :eek:  

Δεν την εχουν δει ολοι μεγα εκτροφεις οποτε δεν ειναι απαγορευτικο ουτε κοροιδια να εχει καποιος ενα υβριδιο πουλακι για κατοικιδιο!Απιοστευτος ρατσισμος...Δεν ειμαι υπερ της μιξης των ειδων αλλα αφου υπαρχουν δεν θα τα καταδικασω κιολας!
Κι οσο για το φυλο των lovebirds αν ασχοληθεις σοβαρα ΑΝ ομως λεω  μπορεις να μαθεις να το ξεχωριζεις αρκει να το κανεις στην καταλληλη εποχη και ηλικια!
Σιγουρα υπαρχουν οι πετσοπαδες που κοροιδευουν αλλα υπαρχουν και οι γιατροι που κοροιδευουν!Το μυαλο μας πρεπει να ειναι ανοιχτο κι οχι οτι μας λεει καποιος να ακολουθουμε σαν προβατα!
ο γιατρος "απεξω" ειπε ΜΟΝΟ με τεστ DNA(να μην παρει κι αυτος κανα φραγκακι κλεφτης να γινει ο ανθρωπος :winky:  κι εγω λοιπον "απο μεσα" λεω οτι μπορει καποιος που ξερει πραγματικα να ξεχωρισει.
Φιλικα  :: 



Υ.Γ.:demis εαν σου αρεσουν αγορασε τα αφοβα...ειχα κι εγω υβριδιο και ηταν μια χαρα..

----------


## andreascrete

Demis ακόμα εδώ είσαι παιδάκι μου???
Τρέχα να πάρεις ένα πριν τα προλάβουν άλλοι  ::   ::   ....είναι κουκλιά.
Εγω υβρίδια θα αγόραζα αν δεν ήθελα αναπαραγωγή, είναι όμορφα και εξίσου έξυπνα..... και πάρα πολλά υβρίδια είναι γόνιμα....πολλές ράτσες και νέα χρώματα παπαγάλων και καναρινιών προήλθαν απο υβρίδια.

----------


## vassilis29

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Αλέξανδρε  ::   Δύσκολο να σταματήσουν τα πετ να λειτουργούν επειδή κάποιοι απο μας δε θα αγοράζουν απο εκεί υβρίδια.Τα peach faced δηλαδή είναι υβρίδια? Δεν είναι ρατσα των lovebirds?. Απ' όσα εχω διαβάσει είχα την εντύπωση πως πρόκειται για κανονική ράτσα και όχι για υβρίδια...κατάλαβα λάθος?Πάντως όπως και να χει όλα τα πουλάκια σ' αυτή την κλούβα είναι πανέμορφα!!

----------


## demis

εχει τεσσερα και μου φενονται μικρα σε ηλικεια!!! απο κοντα φενονται πολυ πιο ομορφα η μυτουλα τους ειναι μισο κοκκινη!!! γενικα εχω παρει σχεδον ολες τις ρατσες τουλαχιστον τις βασικες!! εχω παρει φισερ, τα πιτσ φασε, και μασκεντ γιο αυτο θελω κατι τοσο ξεχωριστο!! παντως αυτο το χρωμα το εχω δει παααρα μα παααρα πολλες φορες και πιστευω πως σε λιγα χρονια θα ειναι κανονικη ρατσα!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

> εχει τεσσερα και μου φενονται μικρα σε ηλικεια!!! απο κοντα φενονται πολυ πιο ομορφα η μυτουλα τους ειναι μισο κοκκινη!!! γενικα εχω παρει σχεδον ολες τις ρατσες τουλαχιστον τις βασικες!! εχω παρει φισερ, τα πιτσ φασε, και μασκεντ γιο αυτο θελω κατι τοσο ξεχωριστο!! παντως αυτο το χρωμα το εχω δει παααρα μα παααρα πολλες φορες και πιστευω πως σε λιγα χρονια θα ειναι κανονικη ρατσα!!!!


Δεν μας είπες όμως αν τελικα θα πάρεις ένα ....

----------


## demis

αν παρω λοβ σιγουρα θα παρω ενα απο αυτα.. πρωτα θα παω 5ημερη και μετα 6 μαρτιου θα γυρισω το πολυ μεχρι τις 15 μαρτιου να εχω αγορασει καποιο πουλακιτωρα δεν παρινω γιατι μαζευω τα λευτα για την εκδρομη!!! οταν παω να παρω θα διαλεξω με βαση τα λευτα που εχω και ποιο θα μου αρεσει.. για μενα δεν εχει σημασια αν παρω  μπατζυ η λοβ... εχω τη δυνατοτητα να συντηρησω και τα 2  ειδη και το κλουβι ετοιμο ολα αρκει να ειναι παπγαλος τιποτα αλλο δεν θελω τα ζωα και τα παιδια ειναι  σαν το ζυμαρι οπως τα πλασεις γινεται/./. οταν ερθει η μερα θα παρω 50 ευρω στην τσεπη... αν χρειαστει θα ψαξω ολη την ξανθη κ παρω ο,τι μου κλέψει την καρδια , μεχρι τοτ δεν ξανα πατησω σε πετ σοπ γιατι παιζει να  λατρευσω καμια εκατοσταρια πουλια ακομα και να σας ζηταω τη γνωμη για το καθε ενα//   ::   ::   και φυσικα αυτο δεν βοηθαει ετσι μπερδευομαι περισσοτερο...

----------


## Asmodeus

Παιδια για να καταλαβω λιγο εγω ο ασχετος , απο που ξεχωριζουμε τα υβριδια? απο την πιο κοκκινοπη μυτουλα? γιατι ειναι η μονη διφορα που βλεπω και ισως πιο κοκκινα μαγουλα. Παρακαλω πειτε μου

----------


## demis

εγω δεν ξερω και πολλα για να σου απαντησω.. καλυτερα ανιξε ενα δικο σου θεμα γιατι αυτο ειναι πολυ παλιο και δεν ξερω αν σου απαντησει καποιος

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια συγνωμη αλλα τι ειναι τα υβριδια??? (εγω η ασχετη)

----------


## mitsman

Υβριδια ειναι η διασταυρωση δυο διαφορετικων ειδων των οποιων οι απογονοι επι το πληστον ειναι στειροι!
Καταλαβες???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> παιδια συγνωμη αλλα τι ειναι τα υβριδια??? (εγω η ασχετη)


Ένα *πουλί υβρίδιο* είναι βασικά ένα *πουλί* που προέρχεται από δύο διαφορετικά είδη.
Καρδερινικάρο από καρδερίνα και καναρίνι.

----------

